# Consulta sobre antiguos parlantes LEA...



## Ivan N. (Mar 7, 2007)

Bueno la cosa es que tengo un par de parlantes lea de 12" rango extendido de potencia nominal de 15W, en ningun lado visible dice el modelo especifico. EL problema es que con el tiempo se ve que los conos se han ido rajando y estan bastante rotos, asi q les queria consultar si alguno conoce de alguna casa en la zona de La Plata o Capital que venda repuestos de este tipo de parlantes para ver si puedo conseguir algun repuesto lo mas parecido al original. Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## garquetti2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Proba con este link http://www.audifan.com.ar/reparaci.html

Saludos y suerte


----------



## POLI (Abr 19, 2007)

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> Bueno la cosa es que tengo un par de parlantes lea de 12" rango extendido de potencia nominal de 15W, en ningun lado visible dice el modelo especifico. EL problema es que con el tiempo se ve que los conos se han ido rajando y estan bastante rotos, asi q les queria consultar si alguno conoce de alguna casa en la zona de La Plata o Capital que venda repuestos de este tipo de parlantes para ver si puedo conseguir algun repuesto lo mas parecido al original. Desde ya muchas gracias!



Si estas en la plata , date una vuelta por electronica victoria 7 y 71


----------



## PAGURI (Mar 30, 2008)

tengo entndido que jahro compro materiales y licencias leea y a su vez hay una gente EX leea que publica en S.mano que los repara a nuevos

suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

En la zona de Congreso, sobre calle Bartolome Mitre hay varias casas que reparan parlantes.
Tambien el Liniers, sobre la calle Timoteo Gordillo cerca de Av. Rivadavia.
En La Plata tienes una casa en calle 7 cerca de 35 (Creo) y otra en calle 13 tambien cerca de 35 (Creo) y esta Kation pero no recuerdo donde.


Pero me temo que en tu caso no te va a convenir, si es el modelo que estoy pensando, uno que tiene una tapa plastica amarilla tapando el iman con forma semi-esferica eran bastante malos.


----------



## POLI (Abr 3, 2008)

Pedro moran 2990 cap federal  , en ese lugar tiene el taller la gente que trabajaba en leea , te dejan todo original con loguito y todo.


----------

